# Euro Truck Simulator 2, neuer DLC angekündigt



## Batze (19. August 2017)

*Euro Truck Simulator 2, neuer DLC angekündigt*

Hab ich gerade erspät, obwohl auch schon 1 Woche alt.
Der nächste DLC wird uns Italien ein Stück näher bringen.
Auf Steam gibt es auch schon die Storepage dafür. KLICK
Und hier der Original Blog aus dem Hause SCS. KLICK


----------

